# low power / loss of power situation ~ fixed



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

2012 eco 6speed
113k miles

p2135 code occasionally turn off the car wait a minute and restart and the code goes away.

torque android app and amazon obd ii bluetooth 
fuel always Costco
commute 87121zip to 87544zip 220miles daily round trip. 

symptom-the engine was VERY low on power, hard to get going from a stop, engine surging, sometimes having to use 4th gear to keep up on the freeway

the code was thrown each time taking off from a stop light.
there is a hill that starts at 5350ft and ends at 6160ft (810ft rise) over 4.5 miles. during january i started to have to downshift to 5th to get up this hill, then i started to have to use 4th, and then a few days later 3rd! i got curious on how bad the timing and knock retard were, so i used torque to monitor a few drives. 

while going up this hill the boost would peak at about 12psi and then drop to 4psi and stay there the rest of the commute. it didnt matter what i did it would stay at 4psi. if i stopped and turned off the car, removed the key and waited a minute the boost would return to normal. the next day i monitored the knock history while on cruise control on a relatively flat stretch of highway.







wow! no wonder the engine was pulling boost. it was trying to save itself! the next day i monitored the knock retard. ouch that was bad too.

i fill up every night (approx 5 gallons) i have always used Costco fuel. i switched to Costco low octane in january because i THOUGHT the lower temps would be ok to run lower the lower octane. through the month of january i continued to use the lower octane. 
on friday feb 2nd i filled up with Costco high octane. i monitored the knock count history, on Monday morning the worst i saw was 5 and boost was almost hitting 20psi Monday night i filled up again and Tuesday morning the cruise control was able to navigate the hill, the highest knock count i saw was 1. 

high octane fixed this!!

TLDR: USE HIGH OCTANE YEAR ROUND


----------

